
Arizona: Prison Meal Service Donates $80,000 to Anti-Marijuana Campaign - DanBC
https://www.merryjane.com/news/prison-food-service-donates-money-to-anti-marijuana-campiagn-in-arizona
======
tracker1
Can't see tfa... but this is exactly why I don't like privatized prison
systems... Incentivizing maximum incarceration rates is not good.

